#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Noor Couture takchita

## Noor Couture

Hallo,

Ben jij opzoek naar een mooie betaalbare koop jurk ?
Dan ben je bij ons aan het juiste adres.

De jurken zijn gemaakt van skeli elhor en steentjes.Het zijn allemaal nieuwe jurken.

Voor vragen of nog meer foto's mail of bel ons

Mail: [email protected]
Telefoonnummer:0031-684823375
Wij zijn gevestigd in Utrecht en Amsterdam

voor foto's kan je ons vinden op facebook onder Noor Couture.
De dame heeft een groen bloemen takchita aan of je ziet een foto met een rode takchita.

----------

